# Weekly Competition 2022-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 22, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' U R2 F' U' R' U R' U' F'
*2. *U R U2 R' U' R' U' F' R U' F
*3. *R2 F U' R U2 R' F U R' U' F
*4. *R U' R2 U F R U2 R' U' F' U2
*5. *R' U F R F U' F U' R2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' B' F' L' F2 L2 U' F' D2
*2. *D2 F R F2 L2 D2 U2 F R' F' U2 R U' L D F
*3. *B L' D R2 L2 U' D R' B' R' B U2 L2 F L2 U2 D
*4. *B R2 U2 L R F2 D2 R' F L B2 R' B' F' D' L D2 U
*5. *D2 R L B U2 D F L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F2 U' L U2 F2 U2 F R2 U' R' U' F2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 B' Rw2 D F' U2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw F' D' B2 U' B R Fw' Uw2 D' Fw' Rw U2
*2. *R' U' B2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' U' L' B2 U' B R2 F D L' Fw2 L' B' U2 Rw2 L' F D2 Fw2 Uw2 B R2 Uw' L F Rw2 D' B R2 Rw' Uw L R' B2 Rw
*3. *F U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' D2 L U2 R' B' R Uw2 L B' Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 B R2 U2 R' F' Uw B2 L' Uw L2 R2 Fw' R Uw B Uw2 Rw'
*4. *U2 B F U2 L2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B D' L R B U' L U2 L2 D2 Rw2 B Uw2 D' F' B Uw2 L2 D' F' Rw2 B' R2 Rw' L' U' R Fw2 L' Fw' Uw' D' L U F
*5. *U B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U F2 D L' D R' B' U2 F2 L U' B L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 F' U D2 R2 Uw2 B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U2 R F Uw' B2 Rw2 F' R' Fw D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' R' Bw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Bw Uw R2 B2 F' Fw' R' Rw U Uw Dw2 R Lw Rw2 U' Fw U' R2 Uw2 Dw2 R2 Fw Dw D Fw2 Lw2 Bw L2 Dw2 R2 B' Lw' Bw' Lw D2 L' Dw' U Rw' Dw R2 D2 Dw' U2 Fw' Rw Uw L' Uw' D' U2 Fw Uw
*2. *Bw2 Rw B2 U2 Bw2 Lw' R D' U Rw' F' B2 Rw2 Lw2 Bw2 D' L2 Bw2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw Dw' Lw2 R' F2 L' Dw2 B' F' U Fw U2 R' U2 Bw2 B' Dw2 Rw B' Dw' Uw F U' Rw D R Uw Bw U' Lw' R U' Bw2 Fw2 R Bw' Uw' L B'
*3. *U' Bw L' Bw2 Fw Rw2 U Bw' F U' B' F2 Rw R2 U2 F Uw L2 Uw2 B2 F' Lw Bw D' Bw' R B' R2 L2 Fw' Uw' Lw B2 Bw R Uw B' Lw U' Fw2 Uw2 Bw R Lw Rw Uw2 F Lw2 Bw2 F2 U B Fw2 L2 Bw' D' Bw2 L2 R2 Lw2
*4. *Bw D F Rw U' Rw Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Rw' U Rw Uw Dw2 L Lw2 F D Rw2 R' D' U2 Uw2 Dw B2 U2 Bw' F' B2 R F Rw2 Uw Lw2 Rw' D Bw Rw F2 Rw2 F Fw' Lw' R Rw' D' U2 Uw2 F2 L2 D' Bw' F2 Uw Dw U2 B D2 Dw Fw
*5. *Fw Rw' U' L' Dw2 F Rw B L' R' D2 Bw2 B Uw' Fw U2 R2 U2 L U B Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 F2 Fw' B Rw2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Bw Rw U' Lw2 D Lw B2 R F2 L Uw2 R Dw Uw D B2 F' R' Rw F2 Uw U' Bw F' R Rw' F2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F Dw B2 R2 3Uw2 L' F2 Rw D2 R Rw Uw2 3Fw Fw' Rw' Dw Uw2 L Rw B Lw' F' 3Uw2 Fw2 U2 F' Uw' Fw Lw L' U Uw2 Fw L Uw2 U2 3Rw' Fw2 U' 3Uw' B' F Rw 3Rw2 3Uw' U D' B2 Bw L Uw Rw R' L' 3Rw Uw L' Fw2 L' 3Rw' D2 R2 Rw2 B' 3Fw2 Rw' F' Bw2 Lw U' Bw 3Rw' Dw2 Rw' Bw' Dw2 3Uw 3Fw' B' F2
*2. *R2 L 3Rw' Bw' D2 B' Fw' L2 Uw Rw' Bw Dw' L U' 3Fw2 Bw Uw2 Bw' U' D Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' 3Fw2 Bw' B' R2 B 3Rw' F' R' 3Rw2 Dw Bw U Bw F R' Rw F Uw R 3Fw R2 3Rw2 F D2 L' B Dw' L 3Uw2 U' R Lw B2 D2 Lw L2 Rw 3Fw' R' 3Fw2 L 3Fw Fw F2 L' 3Fw Lw2 Bw L 3Rw' U B2 U Bw Lw2 Fw'
*3. *Bw Uw Lw Uw Rw' F L R 3Fw2 R' Fw2 Bw2 B2 D' 3Fw' Lw2 U' R Rw' Bw2 3Rw2 U' F D' F2 3Rw2 B2 Uw2 U' Fw' 3Rw' U2 R2 Uw' R' F2 R' 3Uw2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 Fw Bw Rw2 F2 Rw Dw F' L Bw' B' 3Uw2 Dw L2 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 3Rw2 Dw' L B 3Fw2 3Uw2 U2 3Fw Bw' 3Rw' U2 R' Uw2 B2 Fw 3Uw Bw2 B2 R' Rw Lw Fw'
*4. *Rw Dw 3Uw2 U Rw' L' Uw 3Uw2 L Uw Rw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw Uw2 F' Uw' 3Uw R2 L' Lw' Bw2 B2 L F L' Rw Fw' Lw2 Uw 3Fw2 L2 Fw' Bw' R' Dw Bw' B2 Lw R2 L2 3Rw' Fw2 3Rw 3Fw' R' 3Fw' D2 R 3Rw D 3Fw2 L2 Rw2 3Uw2 L B Uw' Fw' Lw Bw2 3Fw2 U Dw' Rw F U' F2 3Rw Dw F2 3Uw R' Fw2 Bw' 3Rw Fw' F2 U' Rw
*5. *F' Dw D F' B 3Fw' U Uw2 L' Bw2 Rw' R Dw' Fw B2 Uw 3Fw U Fw 3Uw 3Rw2 R' Lw' Bw' F2 R Dw' R' Bw2 3Rw' R' Uw2 L U Lw 3Fw2 R' Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 L2 3Fw' D L Dw2 3Uw U' R2 3Rw' Uw2 D' Lw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 3Uw2 B2 Bw' U2 B2 Bw2 D Bw' L2 Uw2 Lw D2 U2 3Rw 3Uw' R B Dw 3Rw2 R Rw Bw2 R' Dw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw F2 D' Bw2 3Rw' Bw' B2 3Lw2 U2 3Bw2 B2 Dw L2 3Dw' L' F 3Rw 3Uw2 F Lw L' Dw L' U' F2 L2 3Fw B2 Lw 3Fw2 B2 3Dw' 3Rw R' 3Fw2 Dw2 Fw' L2 D Bw' 3Fw' U' 3Uw Rw 3Lw' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Lw2 Bw' U' 3Bw' F2 Bw' B 3Uw2 3Bw2 B2 Rw2 Bw2 3Fw Fw 3Lw' L2 F' 3Bw2 Bw' 3Fw' Lw2 3Lw F2 3Rw U B2 U2 B' F' 3Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 3Dw2 U 3Fw' D Fw2 F' 3Fw2 3Bw R' Bw' Dw2 B' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Fw' Dw' B' D2 3Rw
*2. *R D Bw D Lw2 3Rw' D 3Fw Bw' Uw2 F' U Dw 3Rw U2 L2 3Fw' F' Lw2 3Rw U2 3Uw F2 Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Fw2 B2 F 3Rw 3Bw' B2 R2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw L 3Fw' D2 3Fw' U2 3Bw R 3Lw 3Fw F 3Bw' Rw 3Uw' Bw2 3Fw2 Fw2 D2 Bw Rw2 F2 Lw L B' Lw Fw2 R' F' Bw 3Lw2 R2 Rw' L Uw Rw' Dw' R Lw 3Lw2 3Uw R 3Rw L Lw B D' 3Uw2 B' Bw' Rw' Dw' B2 U2 3Dw 3Lw 3Dw2 Fw R Bw 3Lw 3Bw' F2 Lw2 Fw2 3Lw2
*3. *B2 3Uw D 3Dw L 3Bw' F 3Rw' Uw B2 F' Fw U Rw' 3Rw' U2 F' Dw 3Dw R 3Dw' B Fw2 D2 Uw Rw' 3Dw' F2 3Dw' 3Rw' 3Bw 3Fw 3Lw' F 3Fw' Dw 3Lw Bw' B Uw Rw2 R B R 3Dw' Rw2 R' Fw F' 3Bw2 Uw B2 Uw' R2 Rw2 L2 B Lw' 3Dw Rw' Bw' Rw2 3Fw' Bw Uw2 3Rw2 L' F 3Uw2 F2 3Bw' L D F D2 Fw2 L Bw2 Dw' Lw R 3Lw2 Bw 3Bw L Bw2 F2 L 3Lw' 3Fw' Bw U2 3Fw' R2 F 3Bw2 Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 3Rw2
*4. *Fw2 U2 L Dw' R2 3Dw' 3Fw' Dw 3Bw Fw' B2 Lw' Bw' L 3Lw' Uw' U' Lw2 R 3Rw Dw' U 3Rw' B2 3Dw R' Rw 3Rw' F Lw' 3Uw 3Fw' 3Dw 3Lw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 3Rw' U' Bw' 3Dw2 F' Rw' 3Uw' R' Fw 3Lw2 Uw 3Uw2 Dw2 3Lw' Lw' Dw' B Dw2 3Uw2 L' Rw Dw2 B2 Uw2 L 3Fw' Rw Fw' R' B2 F 3Fw 3Bw2 3Uw' Uw D' 3Bw2 B2 U 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Fw B 3Rw2 Fw2 F L Dw2 Lw2 B2 Dw 3Bw' U2 3Lw' R L' D2 3Uw Fw' F D2
*5. *3Dw2 F2 Lw2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Rw2 Fw' Rw' U2 L' Fw Rw' Fw' Rw Fw Rw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw2 D' B' F' R 3Uw' 3Dw Lw 3Rw' 3Fw' U2 3Dw 3Fw L2 Bw2 D F Dw2 Fw2 3Fw2 D' 3Rw' Dw' Fw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw' D' 3Fw' Rw B2 F' U2 Dw L' Rw2 D' 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw' R' F2 Rw' 3Uw2 Lw' 3Dw D2 R D' 3Rw R2 F 3Fw' Fw2 U 3Uw2 D 3Lw2 D R L' 3Bw' D' 3Bw' 3Lw Bw' 3Bw2 F' Fw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Lw2 B Dw' 3Dw Rw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R2 U' R F' R' U R U' F'
*2. *U2 R' F U2 F U2 F R U R' U'
*3. *R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 F2 R U2 R' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D R2 B D2 R B L U' R U2 L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 Uw
*2. *R' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R U2 R2 L2 F2 R U2 D2 R U2 D' Rw2 Uw
*3. *R2 L U' R' D' L U' B U' L B F2 R2 U D F2 U' R2 D2 Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B' F' R D' R D' B2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R U F' Fw2 Uw2 D' U R' U' Rw2 R2 L' Uw2 R' U' Fw B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U Rw' B' Uw2 R Fw R' x y'
*2. *L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F R' B D B L2 D' F2 R L2 D2 Uw2 B Rw2 U Rw2 R2 Fw2 R2 F2 U' B Rw' B' R' B' Rw R2 D2 Fw Uw D L' Fw L2 x2
*3. *D2 R' B2 R D2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 L' F L D2 R2 U B2 R' U' F' L Fw2 Rw2 R Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 U2 Fw2 D' L U2 Rw2 R2 Fw' D F' B' Rw F2 Uw U Fw U2 D' z' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 D' Fw' Lw' Bw U2 Dw' Bw' Dw D' R' L F2 D2 Bw2 R' U2 R Fw2 U2 D' F B R2 F Rw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw Rw D Uw L' R2 D' B' D Rw' U2 Bw2 F' Lw R2 Bw Lw D' B Bw2 U B2 Bw' U2 D R' Fw Uw Rw F2 D' 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *U Lw' L2 U L' Lw2 Fw L Dw R2 Uw2 Rw D2 F' Fw' B Uw' L Fw B2 Lw R2 Uw' U D2 Fw2 F' U Rw2 L' D2 B' Fw Lw2 Dw' Bw B2 Uw L Uw2 D' Fw' B Uw Fw Rw Uw2 B' L D U Lw Uw' D2 R' Rw Bw2 D2 B' L 3Fw'
*3. *Bw Dw Rw Bw2 L Lw R' B' Uw' Dw2 Rw F U2 Lw2 Bw D2 Bw' Fw R U Dw B2 Rw2 F2 B Fw2 Lw' D F' Fw U' Uw' R D F U Rw' B L2 Bw Lw Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw R2 Rw' Fw' Uw D' Lw2 F2 Rw' Dw' R2 Uw L Fw D 3Rw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw2 3Fw' Fw' Uw2 3Fw' U2 F R Fw' Lw' R' U' 3Rw2 Bw Rw 3Rw2 Lw' Bw Lw' Dw2 R2 Fw 3Fw' 3Rw2 F2 B2 Uw D B2 3Rw' U' 3Fw' L2 R D' F' 3Rw Fw' 3Fw' D 3Fw R U' 3Fw U2 Lw' Rw L 3Uw' Lw2 Bw Fw2 Rw D' Rw' F2 Uw' 3Rw Lw2 3Uw' D U' Bw L Fw2 U' B' L2 Dw Fw Lw2 3Rw' Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw' U' 3Rw U F' Rw' z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 3Fw L2 U2 Rw 3Rw 3Lw F2 3Fw2 Fw R 3Rw Uw Rw U' 3Uw D' Dw2 Lw2 F' D Lw 3Dw2 3Lw D Bw2 Rw2 3Uw2 F' R Fw' Lw2 Dw Rw' D Fw Uw2 3Uw' 3Fw' F' Lw' Rw2 Dw U' 3Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' L2 Dw' 3Fw' Uw Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw' R2 Rw2 B' U' 3Lw' 3Fw Fw2 3Dw' R Dw Uw2 3Uw' Fw' 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw 3Lw' Uw Bw2 Dw R' D2 3Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw Dw2 U' 3Dw2 3Bw' Fw2 F2 3Fw' D2 F 3Uw' 3Bw Lw2 U2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Fw' z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F R F D' B2 R2 U B2 D U F' U' F' L U B L2 F' Rw Uw2
*2. *B2 L F B2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 D' L' U' L2 D L' F U2 Rw'
*3. *B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U F U' F2 U2 R' B' L2 D' Rw' Uw'
*4. *F' L' U' D2 F' L' U R D2 F2 U2 L' F2 B2 D2 U' F U' Rw'
*5. *L' B2 U R' D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U F D' L2 R' D2 F' Rw Uw
*6. *F' R' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R' B2 D L D' F' L' R' Fw Uw'
*7. *R' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U R' B U2 R' F' R' U2 F' R' D B2 Rw2
*8. *R F L B U2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 U2 B D L F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R' Fw' Uw
*9. *U2 R' B U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 F D' F' D U L2 R D B' F' Rw2
*10. *U F2 R' D2 R D' B' L' D2 R L2 F2 U2 R D2 F2 D' F2 D' Fw Uw2
*11. *R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 R F2 R B2 U' R D R B' U R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*12. *R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 D' L F2 R2 D2 B F L' D B2 F2 Rw Uw
*13. *D2 B2 D B R' U2 L F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 U R' F R B' Rw2
*14. *D' L' B' R' F2 L2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U L' D' B R' B2 R F Rw' Uw
*15. *R L2 B R L' B U2 L' U' L D' R2 B2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 Rw'
*16. *U' F2 D2 R2 D F2 R' B L' D2 B' L' U B' U2 B D Rw2 Uw
*17. *F2 R' B2 R' D2 U2 R' U' B' U2 L2 B' D2 L' F R D R2 Fw'
*18. *B U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F' R2 D' L U R2 D' L' D B' Rw2 Uw
*19. *U2 F U2 L2 R2 F L2 F R F' L R2 F' R2 B' F R Uw2
*20. *B' L D' L B U2 R U2 F' U D2 L F2 L B2 U2 R U2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*21. *U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L' B' D' L' B' F2 R' D F' D Rw2
*22. *D2 R2 L' U D' R2 B R L B' L2 U F2 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 D Rw2
*23. *F L2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 D2 L' D B D2 R2 U' R' F2 L2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*24. *R F U' L2 B2 R' F L2 B' R' F B' U2 B D2 F2 U Fw Uw
*25. *B2 U' D' B2 D' B' D' F B R B2 L' F2 R U2 R' U2 D L Fw Uw'
*26. *F' D2 B' F2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 R B2 D F' U' B F' D2 U2 Fw
*27. *F L' R2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B' L R' F2 L' B' L' B2 D Rw2 Uw'
*28. *D B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L F2 L2 U2 D2 F' L2 D2 F2 D B2 Rw' Uw'
*29. *U2 F2 L D R2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 U2 R F2 L D R B U Rw
*30. *D' L U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' F' D R U' L' B' L2 R Fw'
*31. *D2 F U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 B2 D L F' L U' L2 B' F' U2 B2 Uw2
*32. *D2 F D B' R2 L2 F R2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R B' L' D2 R' Fw Uw'
*33. *D2 L U' B' L2 U F2 R' D' B2 U2 F2 L F2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*34. *F' L2 F' B2 D2 R' D B U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 L Fw' Uw
*35. *L' B U' R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L B' F' U F' L' D' U2 Fw Uw2
*36. *B' R' L B2 L2 D' L U F' B2 L U R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' D2 B' F R' B2 D2 B' U' B D' U L2 Uw'
*38. *D B F2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' F2 B U2 R2 U F' D2 L' D' Rw2
*39. *D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B' L' D U R' U2 R2 F L' F2 L F' Rw
*40. *U2 F D' R L2 D2 L' U' B' R F D2 L2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F Rw2 Uw
*41. *L' F2 R U2 F' B' L' U' R' D2 B D2 R2 D2 B R' U Rw Uw2
*42. *D F' R' D2 U B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B L' U' R U L' U F2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *F D2 R' D2 L' R' D2 B2 D' B F' U' B L2 U L U' R' Fw Uw'
*44. *R' L' F2 D2 B U F' R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R B U' Fw Uw'
*45. *L F' R2 U L' D R B' D B' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U B2 Rw Uw
*46. *U2 B2 D R2 D R2 U2 R2 L' F2 R D R' B2 F L' D' L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*47. *B2 L2 F' B' D R U D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 D B R'
*48. *R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 B' L R2 U' L' D' B D' U' F'
*49. *R2 B' L B2 L' F D' F R2 U2 R D2 L' F2 U2 R2 L' U2 D Rw2 Uw2
*50. *B L D' R' U B' D R' F' U2 D2 R2 F' B2 R2 B R2 U' Rw' Uw'
*51. *U F' U' B' L' U2 B2 U' R' D2 B2 R U2 B2 D2 B2 R U2 F' D' Fw Uw
*52. *D F' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 R' F L' F' D' B U2 L' Uw'
*53. *B2 R U2 R F2 L B2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 F D' B' U2 L2 B L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*54. *L' D F2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L U' L2 B R U R F' R2 Uw2
*55. *R' F2 L2 U' R' L2 U F D2 R2 B R2 F R2 B L' B' R U Fw' Uw
*56. *F L' U L2 F' U' D L2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 D R' F Uw
*57. *U L2 B L' F2 U' L D2 L2 D F R' L' U2 F2 U2 L D2 Rw
*58. *R2 D L B U' R2 D R' D2 L' B2 R2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2 L2 D Fw Uw'
*59. *R' L' U D2 R2 F D2 L B R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*60. *L2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 U F2 L D' R2 U' L U2 L' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*61. *B' U L B2 L' B' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 Fw Uw2
*62. *U' F2 R2 B' R F' R' B2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' L B' L U
*63. *F2 R' U2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L R2 B R2 D' B D2 L' D U L Fw Uw
*64. *F2 D B U2 B2 R U' F2 L B U' R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 Uw2
*65. *L' D2 R' D' F' D B' L' F' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 R B Rw2 Uw
*66. *L' U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' R B' R D L D2 L2 B D' Fw
*67. *R U2 B L D' L2 B D' R2 D' F U2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 B Rw' Uw'
*68. *R L' F' R2 U2 R D2 F' D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U F Rw2 Uw'
*69. *R' F2 U' F B' R2 L2 F' R' U2 L2 F2 U B2 D R2 D R' F' Uw2
*70. *R2 D U2 B2 R2 D L U2 B' R' U F2 R' D B' D' R U Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B U2 F' L2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B L D L' B' R' U2 F'
*2. *D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U F' R U F D' U2 F L2 B2
*3. *F D L U2 R2 F' U R U2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 L D2 F' L2 U
*4. *L2 F U2 R' F R2 L D' F D2 R' L2 F2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2
*5. *F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F' L U F' L' D' B R2 F U' F2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B R D' F B2 U B R B2 L B2 R D2 L D2 B2 D' L2 U2
*2. *F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D F L B' R F2 D2 L' B' D'
*3. *B' D' R2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 L' F2 U B2 L' B' F' R D U2
*4. *R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F' R' B D R D' F2 L D' R
*5. *L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B R' B F R' F2 L' F D F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B L' R' F D' L2 R' B U' R' D R'
*2. *D' F2 U2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 L' F' D' U' B U2 B' U B' R' B2
*3. *R B2 R' L B' L D B' D' R' D2 R U2 B2 R B2 L' D2 F2
*4. *F D2 L' D2 F2 L' U F L' D R' D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U D2
*5. *D L' U2 R B2 R U2 F2 D2 B' F' D' R2 D' R F2 D2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R U L2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 U' L D' B' F2 R D L2 U2 R2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' B' L' U' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F' U' B2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R B' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' D B' R' D' F2 D' U B2 R' B' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 R U' R'
*3. *F R F' R' B2 R' D' B' R' U2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 R' U
*4. *B R2 F' D' L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' D' R2 L U' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 U' R2 U' D Fw2 B U2 R2 Uw2 Rw D2 B' Rw' D' R' Fw Rw' L' F' B' Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U' R' F
*3. *U F D2 U2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F D F2 L' U' L' R D' L' B' F
*4. *B2 R2 U L U2 B2 R D2 L F2 R' L2 F' D' L F B' R B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L' F2 Uw2 R2 U' Rw2 D R2 F L Fw' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw U' D2 Uw F2 B Rw' D'
*5. *Fw Bw L2 F2 B2 Dw B2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 F R Bw L2 Bw' Dw' Rw B2 Uw2 D' Rw2 B2 L D2 U' B' Uw' D' B Uw2 Lw' L2 D Bw' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw Bw Rw Fw' D' F L2 Fw2 D Bw2 Uw' B R' Lw' Rw L Bw' L2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw D2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F R U R U' F2 U' R2
*3. *L U' R D2 F' U2 D' L D' R U2 F2 R U2 B2 R U2 D2 R'
*4. *F L U2 R U2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 D B2 L B' D' F2 U' D2 B' Rw2 B2 D' Fw2 Uw2 D Fw2 F2 R U L' Fw2 U' Fw L' B' Rw2 U B Rw' Uw U2 L2 Fw2 Rw B2
*5. *Uw Dw' D2 L' Uw B' D2 Lw2 L' Dw2 U' Bw' Uw2 B' R' Fw Lw2 Dw' B2 Uw Lw2 U2 L R2 Dw' R' Fw Bw' B2 L' Dw2 B2 Fw Lw' R' B2 D' Dw Rw' B2 R2 F' Fw Rw Uw Fw2 Bw D' Uw' U2 Rw Dw' Fw2 Dw U Fw2 Bw Rw' R2 Bw
*6. *Rw' Lw Fw2 R' Fw' 3Fw' R2 Lw2 Fw' Lw Dw' F R2 3Uw 3Rw' Rw' Uw' Rw' 3Uw Fw' U' Dw' F' U' Fw2 3Fw2 Lw' Fw2 3Fw2 L2 Fw 3Uw' R2 Lw2 F U' 3Rw Lw 3Uw Lw2 Dw' D' 3Uw2 U 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw F L' 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw B' Bw 3Fw R Bw 3Fw' F2 Rw L2 Dw L Lw' Dw' 3Rw' U 3Uw Fw Uw' Dw' Rw2 D' 3Rw Lw' R Fw Dw L2 D'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' F U2 R2 F2 U' F R U
*3. *F L' U R2 U F R' D R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 F2 U2 L
*4. *D2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D' B' R' B U2 B' R' L2 B D U2 Fw2 U' Fw2 R L D' Fw2 U L D Fw2 U Rw2 Fw' F U R2 F Rw' D Fw' F Rw2 L B U'
*5. *U L2 F' L' D' U' Bw D Rw Bw B2 Dw2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 R' B' L2 Lw' R2 Dw U2 Uw' Rw' B Dw2 L' B2 Uw' Bw' Rw Dw' B U R2 D2 U F Bw' Lw Bw' F' Uw Dw' D2 Fw U2 Fw Rw D2 F' D2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 F U2 D
*6. *Bw2 D' 3Rw2 F2 B' Bw' D Fw2 Rw' F' 3Uw D' R2 D2 Rw2 Bw Rw' 3Rw R2 U2 Bw' D' R Uw' Rw2 Bw' U 3Uw R2 3Uw Uw 3Rw' Uw2 F Fw2 3Uw' Fw Lw Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Dw Uw2 Fw2 D Uw' R2 3Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' Lw' D2 U' L2 Dw' Fw' Bw2 B2 Uw' Dw' Rw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Fw2 Bw2 D2 3Fw' Rw 3Fw Fw2 B U 3Rw' U2 Lw2 U2 Rw Bw' Dw2
*7. *3Fw2 B' F U D 3Dw' B Rw2 U Bw' L2 F2 3Fw' 3Lw2 Rw' Lw2 Fw2 3Bw F2 Dw F' 3Dw R Bw2 3Fw L' 3Lw F 3Dw' Bw' D' U2 B2 Fw' F 3Fw Lw Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 D Dw Bw' Uw 3Bw2 3Lw2 U' Dw Uw' L2 Fw R' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Bw' Fw 3Dw Rw Dw L2 U' L Uw' Fw2 R2 Bw2 Dw L2 B2 D2 Bw R2 Uw Dw L' D' B U2 R Dw' D' U2 B2 F2 3Lw L 3Bw' Lw Fw2 Uw' Rw Uw2 F' B2 Uw2 Lw2 U' 3Bw Dw' 3Fw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR1- DL6+ UL4+ U3- R2- D3+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U1+ R2+ D1+ L0+ ALL5+ DR DL
*2. *UR0+ DR0+ DL4+ UL2+ U5+ R4- D3- L3+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R4+ D0+ L5+ ALL0+ DR DL
*3. *UR4+ DR1+ DL1- UL5+ U5- R3+ D5- L2- ALL2- y2 U3- R5+ D1- L4- ALL3- DL
*4. *UR2- DR4- DL3- UL4- U3- R6+ D6+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R4- D5+ L3+ ALL1+ UR DR UL
*5. *UR4- DR5- DL2+ UL4- U0+ R6+ D0+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5+ D1- L1+ ALL4+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L B' U R' L B' U B L' U u' b
*2. *R' L U R B L R' L' B' R U u' l' r'
*3. *L B R L B R B' R' L B' R' l' r' b'
*4. *B L' R B R B L' U R L B' l r'
*5. *B R L U B L' B U' R' L B u' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,-4) / (0,-1) / (3,-4) /
*2. *(0,2) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-2)
*3. *(1,0) / (5,-1) / (-5,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-5,0) / (1,0) / (0,-2)
*4. *(0,2) / (-3,0) / (1,4) / (3,-3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-2,0) /
*5. *(0,-1) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (6,-3) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R' U' B' R L U' L U' L'
*2. *U L U' B' R' L' U' R B L' B
*3. *R B U B U L' U' R U' B L'
*4. *B L R L' R' B R' B' U B U
*5. *L B L R U L' U' B U' B' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U F2' BL' L F' BR' U L2' flip BR2' BL2 U' F' BR2 R2 F' L2 U2' R2' F2' R' F' R' U F R2' F R'
*2. *L2 flip U R2 BL' L BL' BR2 U2' BR2 flip U F BL' U2 L BR2 U2 BL' U R F2' R2 U R2' U' F U2 R' U' F
*3. *R2 L2 flip BR2' R2' BL U BR2' U BR flip L2' BL BR2' BL' U2' BR U' L2' U2' R F' R' F U2' R2 F' U' F U2' R2
*4. *BL flip U' BL' L BL2' U' BR2' U L' flip U2' F2' BR2 BL' U2 BR' BL2 BR2 U R F2' U R2 F U2 F U' F2' R F'
*5. *R2 flip U BR2 U' BR2' R2' BR2 U BL flip F L2 BL L BL2 U' BR2' BL2 F2 R' U2 R' F U2 R2' F U2 F2' R2 F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U R' U2 R U R' U2 F' R2 U2
*3. *D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B L B2 R2 B' U F2 L U2 F' L2 U2
*4. *B' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' F' L' D' B D2 R' B2 D Fw2 Rw2 D2 L D2 Fw2 R' B' D2 L' Fw2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' F' Rw L' Fw Uw' B R2 F
*5. *Lw2 U R' Lw2 Rw' D Rw Dw' Rw' F' U F B2 D Lw U2 L Bw2 Rw' U R2 Rw' Dw' Fw' Lw' U2 Uw' R Lw2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 U2 Lw' Fw' Dw U' R2 Uw Bw' L U' Rw2 Bw L2 R' B2 L2 R Dw2 L R' Bw2 L Lw' B2 U' D2 F' Uw
*OH. *F2 L D U R2 D U2 L2 B2 L' F' U B' R U2 L R2 B2 U2
*Clock. *UR4+ DR4+ DL4- UL5- U6+ R5- D5+ L3- ALL0+ y2 U2- R0+ D2+ L0+ ALL0+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' U' R' L R' U B' L' U' B R u l' r' b'
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (-1,5) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-2) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,-5) / (0,-1)
*Skewb. *L R L B' L U L B' L' B U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L r' R b' l' L' f l' r' f L F' R B' L F R' B'
*2. *b r R' F b r' b f R' F L' R B' F' R' B L
*3. *L B' L F' R l f' r' F' R B' F R' B' L R'
*4. *l' L' f' F' f' r' R' b' r R B' L' R' B F' R B F
*5. *F' f' F l r' f' F' R' r F' L' B' L' B' F L B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R B Rw Lw' U' R Lw Rw L B Uw Lw Rw' Uw' Bw Rw Lw' Rw' Bw' u' l' r b'
*2. *L B' Lw' U R' B' Lw Rw' L' B Uw Lw Rw' Uw' Lw Rw Uw Lw Uw' l' r' b
*3. *R' Bw' L' B' Uw' R Bw' Lw' U' R Rw Bw Uw' Lw Bw Rw Bw Lw' u l' r b
*4. *Rw U R B Uw L' Rw B Lw R Bw' Rw Bw Rw Bw' Uw Rw Lw u l' r'
*5. *Uw Rw R B Uw L Uw Lw Bw U' R' Rw' Bw Rw Lw' Bw' Rw r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D2 R D L U L U R2 D L2 D R U3 R D3 L U R U L U L D2 L U R2 D L U2 L D3 R U3 R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D3 L2 U R U R U L D2 R2 D L U2 R D L U2 R D L3 U R2 D L D2 R U R U L3 U R3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R U R D2 L U R2 D L2 U R U R U L D R D L U2 L D L D R2 U2 L D3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U2 L U L2 D2 R D R2 U3 L2 D R U L2 D2 R D R2 U L U L D2 R U3 L D L D R2 U2 L2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U L D2 R U R2 D L U R U L3 D R3 U L2 D R U2 L D2 R U2 R D2 L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' B R D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' F R' F U F' R2 F' L F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' U R2 B L2 D2 B' R2 B R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R U' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R F' U' D2 L U' F2 B' U' B2 R2 F2 R' U2 L F2 R D2 L D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 L' F' D2 F R2 B D2 R2 F' U2 L' U B R' D L' R' F2 U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' L' U' F2 U2 R2 B' U' F L2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R' D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U D2 B2 U2 D' R' B R F' D' L' D2 F2 D F2 B2 U' R2 U2
*2. *B2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B R2 L U' L R' D2 L' F D2 L' U F
*3. *U2 L2 F' D U2 L2 B2 D B2 U F' L B F' U L U2 B'
*4. *L' F' B2 D' F2 U' R' F D2 F2 U2 F L2 F L2 F R2 D F2 R
*5. *R' B L U2 F2 L F L' F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U' D2 B

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UB UR LB UL UF UR RF UR UF UR UF UB LB UL RF RB LF UL LF UL UF UR UL UF UL RB UB UL RB DL DR RF RB UB UL LB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR+2 UB UR-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF-2 DR-2 DB+2 DR+2 UR+2 DB
*2. * UF UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF LB UB LB RF UR UF UB UL UB UR UF LB UB RF RB UB UL LF UF RF UR RF RB LF UF UR UB LF UL DR RB UB DF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB UR DF- DL+ LB UB UR+ LB+2 DF+ UF+2 UR UF UR+2 UF+ RF UF RF+ DF+2 RF UR+
*3. * UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UF UL UB UL LB UB UL LB RF UR UB UL UB RF UF RF UF UL RB UR RB LF UF RF UF RF UR RB DB LB RB DB DL LB DL DF LF UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ UL LB+2 DL+ LB+ DL+2 DB+2 DR RF+2 DB-2
*4. * UL UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UR LB UB RF UF UL UB UR UL UF UB LB UL LB RB UR UF LF UF UL UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UB UR LB DR DB DR DF LF DL DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF DR DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- LB+ UL+ DF+ DR
*5. * UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UF UR LB RF UR UB UL LB RF UR UF UL UB UR UF RB LF UL UB UR UB UR UF UL LF UF UR DB RB DB DR DF RF DL DR DF RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF+ UF UR- LF+2 DF+2 RF+ UR+2 DL LB-2 DF+ DB-2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *B L BL L' BL' B' L U' L' B BL L BL' L' B' L U L F' R U' R L R F' R U' F L R L' D' BR B' U R L'
*2. *F R' F R L' R' U' R U L F' R' F R' L' U' R' U R L R' F U R L F' R' F L' U L' R BR F' L' B' D' F L BL'
*3. *L U' L' F U R U' R' F' L U L' R' L' F' L F R U R F U' L F' R' L' R U' L R' U B' L' U' F' B R'
*4. *L' F R U R' U' F' U L U' L' R' L' F' L F R L' U R L' R U F' L' F' U' L' F' L' F R U' BR' U L' B U' BL' R U'
*5. *F R F' R' F' BR' D BR F' R' BR' D BR F R' F R' L' U R' F' U F U' F L' U' R F BR' U' B BR' D' BL' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2022)

Results for week 8: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and Zeke Mackay!

*2x2x2*(173)
1.  0.96 Legomanz
2.  1.31 Charles Jerome
3.  1.50 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.70 ExultantCarn
5.  1.79 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.80 TipsterTrickster 
7.  1.88 OriginalUsername
7.  1.88 asacuber
9.  1.91 Luke Garrett
10.  2.05 RP_Cubed
11.  2.24 Caíque crispim
12.  2.42 cuberkid10
13.  2.45 Kael Hitchcock
14.  2.55 kahvipelle123
14.  2.55 dycocubix
16.  2.56 Zeke Mackay
17.  2.57 DhruvA
18.  2.62 darrensaito
19.  2.63 owendonnelly
19.  2.63 TheCubingAddict980
21.  2.65 YouCubing
22.  2.74 Heewon Seo
23.  2.80 Kylegadj
24.  2.84 asiahyoo1997
25.  2.87 parkertrager
25.  2.87 Cody_Caston
27.  2.91 CubableYT
28.  2.92 Shaun Mack
29.  2.98 VectorCubes
30.  2.99 JChambers13
31.  3.12 mihnea3000
32.  3.15 Liam Wadek
33.  3.22 Tx789
34.  3.27 eyeballboi
35.  3.29 Cale S
36.  3.35 Cuber2s
37.  3.37 thecubemaster23
38.  3.42 remopihel
39.  3.43 Antto Pitkänen
40.  3.44 hah27
41.  3.46 vishwasankarcubing
42.  3.49 Nuuk cuber
43.  3.52 Josiah Blomker
43.  3.52 Ricardo Zapata
45.  3.54 Benyó
46.  3.55 any name you wish
47.  3.58 EvanWright1
48.  3.61 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  3.63 ichcubegerne
50.  3.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
51.  3.69 yijunleow
51.  3.69 sigalig
53.  3.71 Chris Van Der Brink
54.  3.73 Brendyn Dunagan
54.  3.73 d2polld
56.  3.75 BradenTheMagician
56.  3.75 bh13
56.  3.75 ARSCubing
59.  3.78 Ontricus
60.  3.80 lumes2121
61.  3.81 brad711
62.  3.82 Dream Cubing
63.  3.85 VIBE_ZT
64.  3.86 Astr4l
65.  3.91 tJardigradHe
66.  3.93 2019ECKE02
67.  3.95 TheReasonableCuber
68.  3.96 BradyLawrence
69.  3.98 qwer13
69.  3.98 Calumv 
71.  4.05 tommyo11
72.  4.12 DGCubes
73.  4.13 JustGoodCuber
74.  4.15 Ianwubby
75.  4.19 CB21
76.  4.21 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
76.  4.21 Fred Lang
78.  4.34 colegemuth
79.  4.48 Fisko
80.  4.53 hydynn
81.  4.57 beabernardes
82.  4.63 lilwoaji
83.  4.65 bennettstouder
84.  4.67 weatherman223
85.  4.68 sean_cut4
86.  4.71 agradess2
87.  4.72 Firestorming_1
88.  4.84 Caleb Rogers
89.  4.86 oliverpallo
90.  4.89 inoske
91.  4.95 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  5.00 Cooki348
92.  5.00 Θperm
94.  5.14 trangium
95.  5.15 Loffy8
96.  5.17 White KB
97.  5.18 PCCuber
98.  5.20 RubricCubric
99.  5.24 revaldoah
100.  5.34 Haadynaushahi
101.  5.36 abunickabhi
102.  5.42 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
103.  5.50 samuel roveran
104.  5.56 2018AMSB02
105.  5.57 Isaiah Scott
105.  5.57 Lightning
107.  5.65 Predther
108.  5.70 OrdinarySolver4048
109.  5.88 Calcube
110.  5.89 Parke187
111.  6.03 GenZ Cubing
112.  6.17 Riddler97
113.  6.20 mrjames113083
114.  6.22 qwr
115.  6.25 Lewis
116.  6.29 sqAree
117.  6.36 Martwin
118.  6.46 Dageris
119.  6.52 linus.sch
120.  6.55 Li Xiang
121.  6.58 hebscody
122.  6.61 Y cuber
123.  6.65 Jaco Momberg 
124.  6.88 nanocube
125.  6.91 Parth
126.  6.92 pb_cuber
127.  6.93 Theoruff
128.  6.99 Sasuke_Uchiha
129.  7.03 LucaID
130.  7.08 CryptoConnor
131.  7.12 padddi
132.  7.31 epride17
133.  7.48 MarkA64
133.  7.48 Mike Hughey
135.  7.50 BaseballSlashWrestler
136.  7.58 Sellerie11
137.  7.63 Poorcuber09
138.  8.20 Jrg
139.  8.21 RonnyAce
140.  8.32 freshcuber.de
141.  8.37 thetedbeaux
142.  8.44 One Wheel
143.  8.72 Americuber
144.  8.86 Hyperion
145.  8.98 Rubika-37-021204
146.  9.04 OllieCubing
147.  9.29 thomas.sch
148.  9.57 sporteisvogel
149.  9.65 Cosmos
150.  10.14 4ce7heGuy
151.  10.60 Cuber the trooper
152.  10.71 kflynn
153.  11.38 YaBoiKemp
154.  11.62 airton
155.  12.88 Mormi
156.  13.91 wucens
157.  14.58 http_Noel
158.  14.62 KP-20359
159.  14.92 Krökeldil
160.  15.03 Jacck
161.  17.49 cason
162.  17.50 J727S
163.  18.72 Natan’s Life
164.  20.17 Jlit
165.  20.66 Isaiah Blomker
166.  22.76 MatsBergsten
167.  22.81 Donavan
168.  24.01 Solvablecube
169.  31.67 BAnnaCubes12
170.  33.47 AvocadoCubez
171.  40.98 djlq728
172.  44.00 Luke1234
173.  52.65 Irotholoro


*3x3x3*(218)
1.  6.51 Luke Garrett
2.  6.72 Speed_0118
2.  6.72 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  6.81 asiahyoo1997
5.  7.55 Zeke Mackay
6.  7.58 Shaun Mack
7.  7.79 OriginalUsername
8.  7.85 Khairur Rachim
9.  7.93 parkertrager
10.  8.14 RP_Cubed
11.  8.28 dycocubix
12.  8.29 tJardigradHe
13.  8.47 Charles Jerome
14.  8.49 cuberkid10
15.  8.53 darrensaito
16.  8.65 asacuber
16.  8.65 TipsterTrickster 
18.  8.69 kahvipelle123
19.  8.72 ExultantCarn
20.  8.75 Cale S
21.  8.77 SpeedyReedy
22.  8.90 EvanWright1
23.  8.97 FishyIshy
24.  9.06 Oxzowachi
25.  9.07 BMcCl1
26.  9.09 mihnea3000
27.  9.10 Benjamin Warry
28.  9.18 remopihel
29.  9.21 sean_cut4
30.  9.24 eyeballboi
31.  9.28 JChambers13
32.  9.41 2017LAMB06
33.  9.42 Heewon Seo
34.  9.44 Kylegadj
35.  9.46 vishwasankarcubing
36.  9.57 yijunleow
37.  9.71 DhruvA
38.  9.77 Dream Cubing
39.  9.78 Liam Wadek
40.  9.80 Isaiah Scott
41.  9.82 tommyo11
42.  9.89 DGCubes
43.  9.91 BradenTheMagician
44.  10.29 lilwoaji
44.  10.29 GenTheThief
46.  10.40 Keenan Johnson
46.  10.40 Ontricus
48.  10.53 d2polld
49.  10.56 YouCubing
50.  10.58 VectorCubes
51.  10.60 PCCuber
52.  10.77 agradess2
53.  10.79 TheReasonableCuber
54.  10.88 wearephamily1719
55.  10.89 Benyó
56.  10.91 bh13
57.  11.09 20luky3
58.  11.13 FaLoL
59.  11.15 Cuber2s
60.  11.22 ichcubegerne
61.  11.46 Parke187
61.  11.46 Nuuk cuber
63.  11.56 qaz
64.  11.61 MartinN13
65.  11.63 Ricardo Zapata
65.  11.63 weatherman223
67.  11.66 Fisko
68.  11.67 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  11.72 beabernardes
70.  11.80 hah27
70.  11.80 CubableYT
72.  11.82 owendonnelly
73.  11.83 BradyLawrence
74.  11.98 Riddler97
74.  11.98 TheCubingAddict980
76.  12.04 bennettstouder
77.  12.10 Antto Pitkänen
78.  12.15 abunickabhi
79.  12.18 Cooki348
80.  12.19 Ianwubby
81.  12.25 lumes2121
82.  12.32 Fred Lang
83.  12.49 oliverpallo
84.  12.57 dhafin
85.  12.58 OrdinarySolver4048
86.  12.64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
87.  12.65 sigalig
88.  12.74 ARSCubing
89.  12.75 CB21
90.  12.81 JakeAK
91.  12.88 sqAree
92.  12.99 trangium
93.  13.09 breadears
94.  13.14 2019ECKE02
95.  13.17 Paradox4
96.  13.37 ican97
97.  13.47 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
98.  13.51 Calumv 
99.  13.53 airton
100.  13.54 thecubemaster23
101.  13.61 Josiah Blomker
102.  13.66 Winfaza
103.  13.75 MCuber
104.  13.77 chancet4488
105.  13.78 4ce7heGuy
106.  13.90 Cody_Caston
107.  13.97 xyzzy
108.  14.07 TheSilverBeluga
109.  14.20 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
110.  14.41 Der Der
111.  14.46 Haadynaushahi
112.  14.51 Predther
113.  14.57 revaldoah
114.  14.61 Loffy8
115.  14.65 drpfisherman
116.  14.82 cubesolver7
117.  15.02 brad711
118.  15.09 RubricCubric
119.  15.12 50ph14
120.  15.42 Firestorming_1
121.  15.47 InlandEmpireCuber
122.  15.69 colegemuth
123.  15.90 Lvl9001Wizard
124.  16.00 CaptainCuber
125.  16.13 thatkid
126.  16.14 epride17
127.  16.20 Θperm
128.  16.27 SentsuiJack2403
129.  16.31 White KB
130.  16.47 Tx789
131.  16.65 mrjames113083
132.  16.70 Astr4l
133.  16.71 JustGoodCuber
134.  16.86 Sellerie11
135.  17.53 Kael Hitchcock
136.  17.58 inoske
137.  18.22 John Benwell
138.  18.25 Lightning
139.  18.35 Lewis
140.  18.36 pb_cuber
141.  18.51 MarkA64
142.  18.60 SPEEEEED
143.  18.75 Donavan
144.  18.81 Jaco Momberg 
145.  18.98 Caleb Rogers
146.  19.35 Dageris
147.  19.57 Li Xiang
148.  19.63 Calcube
149.  19.99 CryptoConnor
150.  20.03 Martwin
151.  20.35 Iza_the_cuber
152.  20.47 padddi
153.  20.54 Poorcuber09
154.  20.96 Jlit
155.  21.07 hebscody
156.  21.65 Ksawierov
157.  21.79 hydynn
158.  21.86 Mike Hughey
159.  21.98 Kenzo
160.  21.99 cubingmaniac123
161.  22.35 M.Sikandar
162.  22.47 BaseballSlashWrestler
163.  22.53 Jrg
164.  22.54 Ethanawoll
165.  22.55 SSpzcee
166.  22.78 One Wheel
167.  22.85 filmip
168.  23.17 samuel roveran
169.  23.49 ForcefleeCubez
170.  24.05 Sasuke_Uchiha
171.  24.23 thetedbeaux
172.  24.25 sporteisvogel
173.  24.67 Hyperion
174.  24.78 GenZ Cubing
175.  24.90 Bryan4305
176.  24.97 YaBoiKemp
177.  25.71 linus.sch
178.  25.98 KP-20359
179.  26.38 kflynn
180.  26.89 Rubika-37-021204
181.  26.98 Y cuber
182.  27.06 qwr
183.  27.14 freshcuber.de
184.  27.19 cubingmom2
185.  27.99 Odis From Barnyard
186.  28.47 Elisa
187.  28.50 Theoruff
188.  30.20 Nash171
189.  30.54 Americuber
190.  31.38 Jacck
191.  31.81 Parth
192.  36.72 Mormi
193.  37.86 Cosmos
194.  39.97 MatsBergsten
195.  42.14 0987654321
196.  42.50 CuberDawnF2L
197.  43.12 OllieCubing
198.  44.41 Lutz_P
199.  45.02 BAnnaCubes12
200.  45.85 Krökeldil
201.  46.90 J727S
202.  47.23 http_Noel
203.  47.82 Solvablecube
204.  50.23 RonnyAce
205.  52.79 CrazyCuber/Gamer
206.  54.76 cason
207.  1:01.41 Luke1234
208.  1:02.06 wucens
209.  1:06.01 Irotholoro
210.  1:17.52 Uncle GAN
211.  1:28.06 noahhernandez
212.  1:39.88 djlq728
213.  1:46.71 AvocadoCubez
214.  DNF the average speed cuber
214.  DNF Xauxage
214.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak
214.  DNF Cuber the trooper
214.  DNF WikusCube


*4x4x4*(120)
1.  26.71 cuberkid10
2.  28.91 asiahyoo1997
3.  29.85 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  30.17 OriginalUsername
5.  30.41 BrianJ
6.  30.69 Dream Cubing
7.  30.89 Luke Garrett
8.  31.46 tJardigradHe
9.  31.86 Zeke Mackay
10.  32.58 parkertrager
11.  32.95 RP_Cubed
12.  33.11 Heewon Seo
13.  33.12 ichcubegerne
14.  35.86 JChambers13
15.  36.38 Benyó
15.  36.38 kahvipelle123
17.  36.84 FaLoL
18.  37.26 darrensaito
19.  38.90 BradenTheMagician
20.  38.95 20luky3
21.  39.73 agradess2
22.  40.52 sigalig
23.  40.83 Ricardo Zapata
24.  41.86 sean_cut4
25.  42.17 tommyo11
26.  42.36 DGCubes
27.  43.39 Kylegadj
27.  43.39 YouCubing
29.  44.08 eyeballboi
30.  44.20 TheReasonableCuber
31.  44.39 Liam Wadek
32.  45.53 abunickabhi
33.  45.57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  45.76 Cooki348
35.  46.12 CB21
36.  46.43 Ontricus
37.  46.62 EvanWright1
38.  47.20 Winfaza
39.  48.20 Parke187
40.  48.89 Keenan Johnson
41.  48.91 beabernardes
42.  49.00 Nuuk cuber
43.  49.33 FishyIshy
44.  49.65 thatkid
45.  50.47 lumes2121
46.  50.82 BradyLawrence
47.  51.02 any name you wish
48.  51.28 2019ECKE02
49.  51.91 Ianwubby
50.  52.07 bennettstouder
51.  52.78 PCCuber
52.  52.86 weatherman223
53.  53.35 thecubemaster23
54.  53.41 Josiah Blomker
55.  53.66 breadears
56.  53.67 owendonnelly
57.  54.22 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
58.  54.27 drpfisherman
59.  54.63 OrdinarySolver4048
60.  54.83 mrjames113083
61.  54.92 epride17
62.  55.19 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
63.  55.56 Fisko
64.  55.87 RubricCubric
65.  55.90 John Benwell
66.  57.21 chancet4488
67.  57.98 d2polld
68.  58.00 Haadynaushahi
69.  58.11 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  58.16 bh13
71.  58.51 Predther
72.  59.18 SentsuiJack2403
73.  59.27 Isaiah Scott
74.  59.69 JustGoodCuber
75.  1:02.46 White KB
76.  1:02.97 50ph14
77.  1:03.54 revaldoah
78.  1:04.16 Firestorming_1
79.  1:04.27 Li Xiang
80.  1:05.46 Θperm
81.  1:05.85 Calumv 
82.  1:08.82 4ce7heGuy
83.  1:13.37 Poorcuber09
84.  1:14.64 Kael Hitchcock
85.  1:15.44 One Wheel
86.  1:17.35 Sellerie11
87.  1:17.95 linus.sch
88.  1:18.27 Lightning
89.  1:23.65 ARSCubing
90.  1:26.56 Lewis
91.  1:27.03 Jrg
92.  1:28.96 pb_cuber
93.  1:31.32 Calcube
94.  1:32.12 sporteisvogel
95.  1:35.77 Rubika-37-021204
96.  1:37.50 freshcuber.de
97.  1:39.83 inoske
98.  1:40.33 Mike Hughey
99.  1:43.40 thomas.sch
100.  1:43.87 Kenzo
101.  1:46.23 hebscody
102.  1:48.46 MarkA64
103.  1:48.98 Jacck
104.  1:51.97 samuel roveran
105.  1:53.12 BaseballSlashWrestler
106.  1:56.27 kflynn
107.  1:57.00 KP-20359
108.  2:08.56 Americuber
109.  2:25.01 MatsBergsten
110.  2:26.15 Jlit
111.  2:32.56 Parth
112.  2:32.76 Dageris
113.  2:45.66 OllieCubing
114.  3:09.22 0987654321
115.  3:15.07 Y cuber
116.  3:20.35 Krökeldil
117.  8:17.24 Irotholoro
118.  DNF MartinN13
118.  DNF dhafin
118.  DNF Cuber the trooper


*5x5x5*(60)
1.  49.24 asiahyoo1997
2.  53.80 tJardigradHe
3.  56.84 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  58.04 OriginalUsername
5.  1:01.19 FaLoL
6.  1:01.75 RP_Cubed
7.  1:02.52 parkertrager
8.  1:03.79 Luke Garrett
9.  1:04.56 fun at the joy
10.  1:04.91 Heewon Seo
11.  1:05.02 ichcubegerne
12.  1:05.07 Benyó
13.  1:06.33 Zeke Mackay
14.  1:15.24 EvanWright1
15.  1:18.06 sean_cut4
16.  1:18.56 agradess2
17.  1:19.11 trav1
18.  1:19.33 YouCubing
19.  1:19.41 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:20.33 sigalig
21.  1:22.33 DGCubes
22.  1:24.41 abunickabhi
23.  1:24.57 Ricardo Zapata
24.  1:24.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  1:28.34 Liam Wadek
26.  1:28.59 CB21
27.  1:30.92 tommyo11
28.  1:30.95 eyeballboi
29.  1:32.61 beabernardes
30.  1:35.41 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1:37.36 RubricCubric
32.  1:37.56 Kylegadj
33.  1:37.60 breadears
34.  1:41.07 Ianwubby
35.  1:44.73 Cuber2s
36.  1:45.48 Cooki348
37.  1:49.27 mrjames113083
38.  1:59.68 Firestorming_1
39.  2:06.84 Kael Hitchcock
40.  2:07.59 bh13
41.  2:10.20 Predther
42.  2:10.36 Θperm
43.  2:10.74 Lewis
44.  2:11.08 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  2:12.23 One Wheel
46.  2:22.30 linus.sch
47.  2:23.86 Jrg
48.  2:26.41 ARSCubing
49.  2:26.49 revaldoah
50.  2:27.09 JustGoodCuber
51.  2:31.32 Rubika-37-021204
52.  2:33.71 Mike Hughey
53.  2:35.92 sporteisvogel
54.  2:43.53 Jaco Momberg 
55.  2:45.96 Jacck
56.  3:09.14 freshcuber.de
57.  4:20.83 MatsBergsten
58.  6:42.12 Krökeldil
59.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
59.  DNF any name you wish


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  1:36.86 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:38.62 Dream Cubing
3.  1:48.59 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:53.60 OriginalUsername
5.  1:57.52 ichcubegerne
6.  2:08.53 RP_Cubed
7.  2:15.98 Luke Garrett
8.  2:16.33 Zeke Mackay
9.  2:17.79 Liam Wadek
10.  2:19.88 Keroma12
11.  2:21.90 agradess2
12.  2:22.56 YouCubing
13.  2:22.98 sigalig
14.  2:28.96 DGCubes
15.  2:29.40 CB21
16.  2:31.61 Ricardo Zapata
17.  2:38.11 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  2:39.16 xyzzy
19.  2:44.26 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
20.  3:07.28 TheReasonableCuber
21.  3:10.19 Ianwubby
22.  3:11.90 beabernardes
23.  3:15.49 tommyo11
24.  3:22.69 mrjames113083
25.  3:35.22 thatkid
26.  3:37.04 One Wheel
27.  3:42.26 Firestorming_1
28.  3:57.77 PCCuber
29.  4:01.83 Lewis
30.  4:02.45 Kael Hitchcock
31.  4:04.73 Jrg
32.  4:21.47 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  4:48.07 Rubika-37-021204
34.  4:54.47 linus.sch
35.  4:58.11 Jacck
36.  5:35.59 sporteisvogel
37.  5:46.74 Mike Hughey
38.  6:24.14 freshcuber.de
39.  DNF Heewon Seo
39.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:21.66 Dream Cubing
2.  2:22.63 asiahyoo1997
3.  2:34.43 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  3:16.59 tJardigradHe
5.  3:20.72 RP_Cubed
6.  3:21.20 Liam Wadek
7.  3:27.94 sigalig
8.  3:34.98 YouCubing
9.  3:35.96 CB21
10.  3:36.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  3:53.58 DGCubes
12.  4:07.47 Ricardo Zapata
13.  4:48.66 TheReasonableCuber
14.  5:41.24 Lewis
15.  5:55.62 Firestorming_1
16.  6:02.31 One Wheel
17.  6:08.08 Isaiah Scott
18.  6:12.07 Jrg
19.  7:18.57 thomas.sch
20.  7:30.43 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:34.38 sporteisvogel
22.  7:55.79 Jacck
23.  8:59.36 Kael Hitchcock
24.  DNF abunickabhi
24.  DNF linus.sch
24.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  1.85 Isaiah Scott
2.  3.87 ARSCubing
3.  4.50 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  4.76 BrianJ
5.  6.10 JakeAK
6.  6.29 parkertrager
7.  7.65 ExultantCarn
8.  8.03 Luke Garrett
9.  8.92 sigalig
10.  9.30 Kael Hitchcock
11.  9.59 TipsterTrickster 
12.  10.64 RP_Cubed
13.  10.70 Firestorming_1
14.  10.73 darrensaito
15.  11.15 RubricCubric
16.  11.71 abunickabhi
17.  11.84 BradenTheMagician
18.  12.34 hah27
19.  12.39 Luke1234
19.  12.39 inoske
21.  12.79 YouCubing
22.  12.94 2019ECKE02
23.  13.15 Zeke Mackay
24.  13.69 OllieCubing
25.  15.00 Li Xiang
26.  16.17 sean_cut4
27.  16.38 DGCubes
28.  16.57 Donavan
29.  16.63 ichcubegerne
30.  18.27 Fisko
31.  21.10 sqAree
32.  23.87 EvanWright1
33.  25.97 Jacck
34.  28.61 Jaco Momberg 
35.  29.34 InlandEmpireCuber
36.  30.43 Calumv 
37.  30.69 filmip
38.  30.88 oliverpallo
39.  31.24 Ricardo Zapata
40.  31.39 CB21
41.  31.51 Mike Hughey
42.  31.78 MatsBergsten
43.  52.38 thomas.sch
44.  57.40 sporteisvogel
45.  59.65 hydynn
46.  1:00.65 Krökeldil
47.  1:08.15 Nash171
48.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
48.  DNF Y cuber
48.  DNF Martwin


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(29)
1.  20.61 JakeAK
2.  21.10 sigalig
3.  24.47 RubricCubric


Spoiler



4.  24.61 tommyo11
5.  30.34 ican97
6.  31.02 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  31.36 hah27
8.  34.47 Keroma12
9.  38.70 sqAree
10.  53.31 2019ECKE02
11.  58.71 OJ Cubing
12.  1:00.28 revaldoah
13.  1:15.73 Kael Hitchcock
14.  1:16.95 DGCubes
15.  1:17.31 Zeke Mackay
16.  1:20.04 YouCubing
17.  1:33.94 parkertrager
18.  1:54.31 Mike Hughey
19.  2:13.34 MatsBergsten
20.  2:18.43 filmip
21.  2:48.39 CB21
22.  3:31.70 Jacck
23.  5:22.85 sporteisvogel
24.  6:43.90 linus.sch
25.  8:41.54 Krökeldil
26.  DNF RP_Cubed
26.  DNF brad711
26.  DNF d2polld
26.  DNF abunickabhi


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  1:41.24 sigalig
2.  2:09.76 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  8:55.29 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  9:16.73 Brendan Bakker
5.  9:25.17 2018AMSB02
6.  9:29.95 Jacck
7.  11:35.63 Kael Hitchcock
8.  13:35.71 filmip
9.  14:07.92 CB21
10.  14:09.88 brad711
11.  DNF Swamp347
11.  DNF 2019ECKE02
11.  DNF Keroma12
11.  DNF hah27
11.  DNF Mike Hughey


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:31.61 sigalig
2.  4:48.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  12:10.97 OJ Cubing


Spoiler



4.  15:24.55 MatsBergsten
5.  17:55.33 Jacck
6.  27:02.19 CB21
7.  DNF hah27
7.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF NoobDeleter
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF RubricCubric

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF abunickabhi
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  47/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  13/16 22:50 Keroma12
3.  11/13 59:55 Sphericality


Spoiler



4.  8/8 56:54 Kael Hitchcock
5.  13/19 58:27 2019ECKE02
6.  8/10 52:42 2018AMSB02
7.  8/10 55:28 brad711
8.  2/2 9:06 CB21
9.  2/2 10:37 Martwin
10.  3/4 28:23 sporteisvogel
11.  2/3 13:09 Jacck
12.  2/4 14:07 filmip
13.  1/2 24:00 Krökeldil
13.  1/2 2:49 RP_Cubed
13.  2/6 23:07 Zeke Mackay


*3x3x3 one-handed*(110)
1.  10.73 Luke Garrett
2.  11.10 lilwoaji
3.  11.88 BrianJ
3.  11.88 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



5.  12.76 Shaun Mack
6.  13.02 OriginalUsername
7.  13.34 GenTheThief
8.  13.55 parkertrager
9.  13.67 asiahyoo1997
10.  14.27 asacuber
11.  14.32 dycocubix
12.  14.75 ichcubegerne
13.  15.25 Kylegadj
14.  15.68 RP_Cubed
15.  15.76 tJardigradHe
16.  15.79 JChambers13
17.  16.84 Zeke Mackay
18.  17.24 darrensaito
19.  17.46 eyeballboi
20.  17.99 remopihel
21.  18.08 Heewon Seo
22.  18.13 mihnea3000
23.  18.29 Riddler97
24.  18.46 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.55 EvanWright1
26.  18.68 Ricardo Zapata
27.  18.72 sean_cut4
28.  18.82 TipsterTrickster 
29.  19.06 Cody_Caston
30.  19.12 cuberkid10
31.  19.45 JakeAK
32.  19.66 DhruvA
33.  20.17 xyzzy
34.  20.33 DGCubes
35.  20.49 YouCubing
36.  20.62 PCCuber
37.  20.93 abunickabhi
38.  21.60 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
39.  21.71 Ontricus
40.  22.17 ican97
41.  22.18 yijunleow
42.  22.40 weatherman223
43.  22.45 Cooki348
44.  22.67 agradess2
45.  22.95 Alpha cuber
46.  23.00 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
47.  23.35 Liam Wadek
48.  23.64 Parke187
49.  23.74 brad711
50.  23.81 MCuber
51.  24.03 TheReasonableCuber
52.  24.72 revaldoah
53.  24.79 sigalig
54.  24.91 RubricCubric
55.  25.20 tommyo11
56.  25.24 sqAree
57.  25.56 Nuuk cuber
58.  25.96 Chris Van Der Brink
58.  25.96 2019ECKE02
60.  26.00 OrdinarySolver4048
61.  26.06 Isaiah Scott
62.  26.25 breadears
63.  26.27 Fisko
64.  26.33 RFMX
65.  27.26 lumes2121
66.  27.35 Tx789
67.  27.37 thecubemaster23
68.  27.73 Calumv 
69.  27.75 epride17
70.  28.04 Winfaza
71.  28.19 VectorCubes
72.  28.58 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  29.04 mrjames113083
74.  29.39 Kael Hitchcock
75.  29.88 d2polld
76.  31.02 Firestorming_1
77.  32.51 White KB
78.  32.67 Predther
79.  32.68 CB21
80.  33.49 freshcuber.de
81.  34.11 LittleLumos
82.  34.30 4ce7heGuy
83.  34.42 oliverpallo
84.  34.84 Ianwubby
85.  36.98 JustGoodCuber
86.  38.30 cubesolver7
87.  39.60 Ethanawoll
88.  39.82 SPEEEEED
89.  40.11 Mike Hughey
90.  40.18 hebscody
91.  40.83 ARSCubing
92.  42.55 Haadynaushahi
93.  44.31 Calcube
94.  45.01 sporteisvogel
95.  45.10 nanocube
96.  48.24 Hyperion
97.  48.54 hydynn
98.  49.90 pb_cuber
99.  50.67 Jaco Momberg 
100.  56.63 Caleb Rogers
101.  59.16 Rubika-37-021204
102.  1:08.73 Jacck
103.  1:10.54 inoske
104.  1:22.83 Parth
105.  1:23.73 Theoruff
106.  1:37.02 OllieCubing
107.  1:41.66 Krökeldil
108.  2:05.15 MatsBergsten
109.  2:11.57 BAnnaCubes12
110.  DNF Jlit


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  41.88 DGCubes
2.  1:09.43 RP_Cubed
3.  2:15.57 Kael Hitchcock


Spoiler



4.  3:17.79 CB21


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  37.77 Kael Hitchcock
2.  41.60 ichcubegerne
3.  43.95 CB21


Spoiler



4.  44.94 DGCubes
5.  45.92 Isaiah Scott
6.  57.56 Luke Garrett
7.  1:03.18 thecubemaster23
8.  1:05.54 RP_Cubed
9.  1:21.04 OllieCubing
10.  1:29.26 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:33.32 Jacck
12.  2:45.74 hydynn
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  29.33 (31, 29, 28) brad711
2.  44.33 (40, 43, 50) Kael Hitchcock
3.  49.33 (49, 50, 49) CB21


Spoiler



4.  53.00 (41, 63, 55) InlandEmpireCuber
5.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) Cale S
5.  DNF (31, 26, DNS) TipsterTrickster 
5.  DNF (35, 33, DNS) filmip
5.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) TheReasonableCuber
5.  DNF (41, 41, DNS) Mike Hughey
5.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) remopihel


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  39.77 Luke Garrett
2.  41.99 asiahyoo1997
3.  43.24 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  44.39 Khairur Rachim
5.  46.40 EvanWright1
6.  48.91 Dream Cubing
7.  49.71 fun at the joy
8.  50.80 RP_Cubed
9.  51.41 DGCubes
10.  51.83 darrensaito
11.  52.16 Zeke Mackay
12.  53.69 BradenTheMagician
13.  56.29 ichcubegerne
14.  58.13 Ricardo Zapata
15.  58.76 YouCubing
16.  58.82 tommyo11
17.  58.95 Isaiah Scott
18.  59.92 Cooki348
19.  1:01.66 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  1:02.87 sigalig
21.  1:03.96 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:05.50 CB21
23.  1:07.12 Chris Van Der Brink
24.  1:07.35 owendonnelly
25.  1:07.71 TheReasonableCuber
26.  1:09.42 PCCuber
27.  1:09.46 Ontricus
28.  1:11.75 abunickabhi
29.  1:15.85 d2polld
30.  1:16.61 epride17
31.  1:17.20 oliverpallo
32.  1:18.34 BradyLawrence
33.  1:21.28 breadears
34.  1:21.49 Fisko
35.  1:21.83 Predther
36.  1:22.68 RubricCubric
37.  1:24.77 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  1:26.39 Firestorming_1
39.  1:26.49 OrdinarySolver4048
40.  1:26.86 Calumv 
41.  1:31.56 Haadynaushahi
42.  1:32.01 White KB
43.  1:34.22 Θperm
44.  1:41.05 4ce7heGuy
45.  1:42.06 Li Xiang
46.  1:46.41 Poorcuber09
47.  1:47.43 ARSCubing
48.  1:52.48 Jrg
49.  1:57.34 Kael Hitchcock
50.  2:01.01 inoske
51.  2:13.84 One Wheel
52.  2:29.53 Jacck
53.  2:29.92 hebscody
54.  2:43.00 kflynn
55.  3:09.48 Cuber the trooper
56.  3:22.19 Parth
57.  3:56.20 MatsBergsten
58.  4:30.90 Y cuber
59.  5:06.08 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:30.66 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:45.20 RP_Cubed
3.  1:46.35 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:57.48 BradenTheMagician
5.  1:58.23 Dream Cubing
6.  1:59.59 fun at the joy
7.  2:01.15 ichcubegerne
8.  2:07.18 DGCubes
9.  2:09.17 tommyo11
10.  2:14.12 RubricCubric
11.  2:14.68 EvanWright1
12.  2:16.39 abunickabhi
13.  2:21.30 sigalig
14.  2:38.16 TheReasonableCuber
15.  2:39.52 Ricardo Zapata
16.  2:41.03 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  2:44.25 Kylegadj
18.  2:52.75 CB21
19.  3:07.65 breadears
20.  3:22.48 InlandEmpireCuber
21.  3:39.73 Firestorming_1
22.  3:49.96 Predther
23.  3:52.99 Θperm
24.  4:12.45 Kael Hitchcock
25.  4:22.94 One Wheel
26.  4:29.05 Jrg
27.  5:18.63 Jacck
28.  7:33.84 MatsBergsten
29.  10:26.12 Krökeldil


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:46.08 Dream Cubing
2.  4:00.54 ichcubegerne
3.  4:06.75 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  4:36.09 DGCubes
5.  4:37.76 sigalig
6.  4:41.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  4:44.10 EvanWright1
8.  5:05.56 CB21
9.  5:23.41 TheReasonableCuber
10.  6:00.80 tommyo11
11.  6:59.88 Firestorming_1
12.  7:54.41 One Wheel
13.  7:58.63 Kael Hitchcock
14.  8:30.11 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  8:39.58 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  7:03.55 ichcubegerne
2.  7:40.76 RP_Cubed
3.  8:38.54 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:47.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  8:57.81 CB21
6.  9:42.57 Ricardo Zapata
7.  11:47.69 TheReasonableCuber
8.  12:57.01 Firestorming_1
9.  13:56.35 One Wheel
10.  15:25.10 Li Xiang
11.  15:25.11 Jrg
12.  16:46.34 Kael Hitchcock


*Clock*(55)
1.  3.83 JChambers13
2.  3.93 Yunhooooo
3.  4.63 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  4.78 BlueJacket
5.  5.08 TipsterTrickster 
6.  5.12 Liam Wadek
7.  6.24 Luke Garrett
8.  6.53 MartinN13
9.  6.77 Charles Jerome
10.  7.09 Zeke Mackay
11.  7.16 oliverpallo
12.  7.35 Parke187
13.  7.36 sqAree
14.  7.37 parkertrager
15.  7.55 YouCubing
16.  7.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  7.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
18.  7.93 BradenTheMagician
19.  8.14 N4C0
20.  8.29 RP_Cubed
21.  8.65 BrianJ
22.  8.94 Chris Van Der Brink
23.  9.10 tommyo11
24.  9.17 Cale S
25.  9.28 Li Xiang
26.  9.46 DGCubes
27.  9.57 Fisko
28.  9.75 lumes2121
29.  9.93 lilwoaji
29.  9.93 sean_cut4
31.  10.01 InlandEmpireCuber
32.  10.10 sigalig
33.  10.11 ichcubegerne
34.  10.12 Nuuk cuber
35.  10.25 Ricardo Zapata
36.  10.92 Kael Hitchcock
37.  11.11 Keenan Johnson
38.  11.52 CB21
39.  12.36 cubingmom2
40.  12.67 EvanWright1
41.  12.93 White KB
42.  13.60 Heewon Seo
43.  13.79 Foreright
44.  14.26 Mike Hughey
45.  15.49 Martwin
46.  16.04 freshcuber.de
47.  16.31 RubricCubric
48.  18.51 sporteisvogel
49.  20.00 Jacck
50.  21.22 Solvablecube
51.  21.29 Firestorming_1
52.  21.87 ARSCubing
53.  24.72 Mormi
54.  24.88 d2polld
55.  57.91 BaseballSlashWrestler


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  37.42 Heewon Seo
2.  42.14 AidanNoogie
3.  45.44 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.81 Khairur Rachim
5.  50.84 RP_Cubed
6.  54.03 asiahyoo1997
7.  54.21 darrensaito
8.  54.46 parkertrager
9.  54.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  58.29 G2013
11.  59.49 Zeke Mackay
12.  1:00.29 MCuber
13.  1:01.14 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:01.62 FaLoL
15.  1:02.23 DGCubes
16.  1:06.61 YouCubing
17.  1:09.13 ichcubegerne
18.  1:09.42 owendonnelly
19.  1:09.66 agradess2
20.  1:14.47 sigalig
21.  1:18.42 sean_cut4
22.  1:21.36 CB21
23.  1:21.71 beabernardes
24.  1:22.00 Liam Wadek
25.  1:23.71 tommyo11
26.  1:23.82 Ricardo Zapata
27.  1:23.88 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:24.71 Cooki348
29.  1:29.91 50ph14
30.  1:49.54 d2polld
31.  1:53.22 TheReasonableCuber
32.  1:55.41 Kael Hitchcock
33.  1:55.75 bh13
34.  2:02.65 Lewis
35.  2:30.21 InlandEmpireCuber
36.  2:35.22 One Wheel
37.  2:35.40 Firestorming_1
38.  2:40.19 Mike Hughey
39.  3:10.38 Jacck
40.  3:10.71 sporteisvogel
41.  3:41.40 freshcuber.de
42.  4:31.44 Rubika-37-021204
43.  5:03.64 OllieCubing
44.  DNF Krökeldil


*Pyraminx*(97)
1.  1.84 parkertrager
2.  2.03 dycocubix
3.  2.64 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.69 remopihel
5.  2.71 Cody_Caston
6.  2.94 Charles Jerome
7.  3.00 BrianJ
8.  3.11 Cooki348
9.  3.26 Luke1234
10.  3.27 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  3.27 EvanWright1
12.  3.41 RP_Cubed
13.  3.45 Ontricus
14.  3.55 Shaun Mack
15.  3.95 JChambers13
16.  3.96 Zeke Mackay
17.  4.04 darrensaito
18.  4.17 BradenTheMagician
19.  4.53 OriginalUsername
20.  4.65 Liam Wadek
21.  4.67 Luke Garrett
22.  4.81 mihnea3000
23.  4.83 asiahyoo1997
24.  5.00 CB21
25.  5.01 YouCubing
26.  5.12 tommyo11
27.  5.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  5.18 Kael Hitchcock
29.  5.19 Cale S
30.  5.26 VIBE_ZT
31.  5.27 DistanceRunner25
32.  5.38 oliverpallo
33.  5.45 Heewon Seo
34.  5.48 Fisko
35.  5.49 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  5.62 CaptainCuber
37.  5.71 Ricardo Zapata
38.  6.16 Parke187
39.  6.29 ichcubegerne
39.  6.29 Benyó
41.  6.44 beabernardes
42.  6.49 sean_cut4
43.  6.51 eyeballboi
44.  6.54 Nuuk cuber
45.  6.60 Isaiah Scott
46.  6.76 VectorCubes
47.  6.89 owendonnelly
47.  6.89 agradess2
49.  6.93 Lewis
50.  7.36 Antto Pitkänen
51.  7.42 Cuber2s
52.  7.50 RubricCubric
52.  7.50 TheReasonableCuber
54.  7.68 White KB
55.  7.73 Li Xiang
56.  7.92 abunickabhi
57.  8.01 hebscody
58.  8.03 Poorcuber09
59.  8.29 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  8.30 Mike Hughey
61.  8.43 2019ECKE02
62.  8.48 lumes2121
63.  8.52 N4C0
64.  8.66 CubableYT
64.  8.66 JustGoodCuber
66.  8.71 Tx789
67.  9.09 d2polld
68.  9.17 bh13
69.  9.24 kflynn
70.  9.25 kahvipelle123
71.  9.32 ARSCubing
72.  10.74 lilwoaji
73.  10.82 Calumv 
74.  11.05 pb_cuber
75.  11.58 Calcube
76.  12.05 Θperm
77.  12.36 sporteisvogel
78.  12.48 Y cuber
79.  12.58 Firestorming_1
80.  13.43 BaseballSlashWrestler
81.  13.52 siddhanshisethi
82.  14.60 Rubika-37-021204
83.  14.88 Jacck
84.  14.92 wucens
85.  15.02 thomas.sch
86.  15.60 OllieCubing
87.  15.89 Solvablecube
88.  16.07 Mormi
89.  16.48 Akash.G
90.  16.52 freshcuber.de
91.  17.14 Bryan4305
92.  18.34 cason
93.  20.95 Theoruff
94.  22.13 Odis From Barnyard
95.  23.32 Krökeldil
96.  24.19 Jlit
97.  44.82 BAnnaCubes12


*Square-1*(62)
1.  6.49 David ep
1.  6.49 Oxzowachi
3.  7.80 EvanWright1


Spoiler



4.  8.80 2019ECKE02
5.  9.60 Shaun Mack
6.  10.17 BrianJ
7.  10.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  11.45 BradyLawrence
9.  11.64 Luke Garrett
10.  11.71 OriginalUsername
11.  11.77 dycocubix
12.  12.20 Cale S
13.  12.28 DistanceRunner25
14.  12.42 Ricardo Zapata
15.  12.77 Zeke Mackay
16.  12.91 RP_Cubed
17.  13.17 remopihel
18.  13.34 YouCubing
19.  13.60 JChambers13
20.  13.84 Kylegadj
21.  14.00 BradenTheMagician
22.  14.26 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
23.  14.36 ichcubegerne
24.  14.52 darrensaito
25.  15.31 Antto Pitkänen
26.  15.49 kahvipelle123
27.  16.69 Tx789
28.  16.77 sigalig
29.  16.88 Der Der
30.  18.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  18.12 tommyo11
32.  18.52 PCCuber
33.  18.53 sean_cut4
34.  19.24 beabernardes
35.  19.31 Benyó
36.  21.05 DGCubes
37.  21.47 Fisko
38.  23.86 CB21
39.  26.09 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
40.  26.64 Kael Hitchcock
41.  26.89 Alpha cuber
42.  27.01 Nuuk cuber
43.  28.23 Liam Wadek
44.  30.08 RubricCubric
45.  31.43 TheReasonableCuber
46.  36.70 Parke187
47.  37.24 epride17
48.  40.44 Lewis
49.  41.96 Poorcuber09
50.  44.54 Cody_Caston
51.  46.04 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  47.01 Mike Hughey
53.  48.19 ARSCubing
54.  51.54 sporteisvogel
55.  53.59 nanocube
56.  55.11 Jacck
57.  58.66 Firestorming_1
58.  1:04.05 JustGoodCuber
59.  1:04.98 filmip
60.  1:19.98 One Wheel
61.  1:31.68 thomas.sch
62.  2:05.61 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(81)
1.  2.20 Cody_Caston
2.  2.48 Legomanz
2.  2.48 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.89 BrianJ
5.  2.99 asacuber
6.  3.21 Cale S
7.  3.39 dycocubix
8.  3.42 parkertrager
9.  3.64 OriginalUsername
10.  3.88 Zeke Mackay
10.  3.88 Shaun Mack
12.  3.89 sean_cut4
13.  4.34 Kylegadj
14.  4.41 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  4.44 Liam Wadek
16.  4.57 Luke Garrett
17.  4.58 lilwoaji
18.  4.61 Antto Pitkänen
19.  4.78 DhruvA
20.  4.90 remopihel
21.  4.96 JChambers13
22.  5.20 RP_Cubed
23.  5.26 VectorCubes
24.  5.38 BradenTheMagician
25.  5.47 EvanWright1
26.  5.50 darrensaito
27.  5.60 Ricardo Zapata
28.  5.65 YouCubing
29.  5.74 ichcubegerne
30.  5.76 vishwasankarcubing
31.  6.08 Chris Van Der Brink
32.  6.15 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
33.  6.28 DistanceRunner25
33.  6.28 epride17
35.  6.32 DGCubes
36.  6.44 d2polld
37.  6.53 Parke187
38.  6.55 Benyó
39.  6.62 CB21
40.  6.88 Kael Hitchcock
41.  7.08 tommyo11
41.  7.08 Nuuk cuber
43.  7.14 Isaiah Scott
44.  7.24 Fisko
45.  7.39 sigalig
46.  7.40 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  7.51 ARSCubing
48.  7.53 2019ECKE02
49.  7.57 Poorcuber09
50.  7.88 RubricCubric
51.  8.16 kahvipelle123
52.  8.19 abunickabhi
53.  8.36 Li Xiang
54.  8.94 Θperm
55.  9.18 owendonnelly
56.  9.30 Calcube
57.  10.17 Calumv 
58.  10.47 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  10.67 Cosmos
60.  10.69 Lewis
61.  10.94 agradess2
62.  11.65 JustGoodCuber
63.  11.87 TheReasonableCuber
64.  13.63 Cooki348
65.  14.20 kflynn
66.  14.93 Mike Hughey
67.  15.44 pb_cuber
68.  15.74 Firestorming_1
69.  16.25 mrjames113083
70.  17.96 Jacck
71.  19.94 freshcuber.de
72.  20.78 sporteisvogel
73.  20.85 OllieCubing
74.  21.91 hebscody
75.  23.62 Akash.G
76.  27.13 Solvablecube
77.  33.64 thetedbeaux
78.  35.30 BaseballSlashWrestler
79.  40.19 MatsBergsten
80.  DNF Cuber the trooper
80.  DNF Krökeldil


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  26.46 YouCubing
2.  26.87 DGCubes
3.  28.28 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  29.50 Kael Hitchcock
5.  29.56 ichcubegerne
6.  31.40 Nuuk cuber
7.  36.65 CB21
8.  48.01 Lewis
9.  56.19 ARSCubing
10.  58.38 Mike Hughey
11.  1:02.31 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:20.47 thomas.sch
13.  1:30.64 BaseballSlashWrestler


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:28.20 Luke Garrett
2.  3:47.47 RP_Cubed
3.  4:17.30 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  4:22.40 DGCubes
5.  4:37.24 ichcubegerne
6.  4:50.48 EvanWright1
7.  5:15.62 sigalig
8.  5:17.32 tommyo11
9.  6:01.10 CB21
10.  6:29.27 epride17
11.  7:54.23 Kael Hitchcock
12.  8:28.94 Firestorming_1
13.  8:47.64 Li Xiang
14.  DNF Heewon Seo


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  7.16 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.17 DGCubes
3.  12.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  15.37 Kael Hitchcock
5.  15.71 Fisko
6.  16.53 YouCubing
7.  19.00 CB21
8.  19.98 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  22.42 abunickabhi
10.  32.09 thomas.sch
11.  34.49 Rubika-37-021204
12.  38.27 Jacck
13.  44.53 freshcuber.de
14.  1:18.88 Krökeldil


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  21.42 DGCubes
2.  30.90 ichcubegerne
3.  34.40 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  35.51 YouCubing
5.  45.64 Nuuk cuber
6.  46.52 abunickabhi
7.  53.88 Mike Hughey
8.  58.27 CB21
9.  1:04.65 ARSCubing
10.  1:16.51 One Wheel
11.  1:17.50 freshcuber.de
12.  1:23.68 Jacck
13.  1:40.15 Rubika-37-021204
14.  2:02.57 Krökeldil


*15 Puzzle*(10)
1.  10.76 YouCubing
2.  21.72 ichcubegerne
3.  28.39 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  30.86 freshcuber.de
5.  31.53 CB21
6.  33.87 Θperm
7.  36.89 MatsBergsten
8.  1:12.73 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  4:22.47 Jacck
10.  DNF linus.sch


*Speed Fewest Moves*(5)
1.  54.07 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
2.  55.09 CB21
3.  70.13 Ricardo Zapata


Spoiler



4.  DNF OllieCubing
4.  DNF Kael Hitchcock


*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  16.60 BradenTheMagician
2.  23.88 ichcubegerne
3.  34.19 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  34.46 Kael Hitchcock
5.  42.56 Isaiah Scott
6.  53.31 lilwoaji
7.  54.20 CB21
8.  1:00.71 DGCubes
9.  1:04.49 InlandEmpireCuber
10.  1:08.91 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:13.07 sean_cut4
12.  1:32.57 Ricardo Zapata
13.  2:01.29 freshcuber.de
14.  3:12.72 OllieCubing
15.  4:59.98 Jacck
16.  DNF Cuber the trooper


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:52.48 DGCubes
2.  2:25.83 YouCubing
3.  3:37.64 CB21


Spoiler



4.  6:21.35 One Wheel


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  18.59 TipsterTrickster 
2.  19.63 Charles Jerome
3.  24.83 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  28.54 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  38.86 Kit Clement
6.  43.69 drpfisherman
7.  1:03.14 YouCubing
8.  1:24.57 RP_Cubed
9.  2:22.81 CB21
10.  2:32.42 DGCubes
11.  3:08.42 One Wheel
12.  3:21.73 freshcuber.de
13.  DNF Tx789



*Contest results*(257)
1.  1225 RP_Cubed
2.  1202 Luke Garrett
3.  1107 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  1089 ichcubegerne
5.  1080 DGCubes
6.  1065 YouCubing
7.  1006 BrianJ
8.  976 parkertrager
9.  954 asiahyoo1997
10.  946 CB21
11.  944 BradenTheMagician
12.  937 sigalig
13.  932 OriginalUsername
14.  918 EvanWright1
15.  908 Ricardo Zapata
16.  889 darrensaito
17.  846 tommyo11
17.  846 Liam Wadek
19.  827 Kael Hitchcock
20.  800 JChambers13
21.  783 sean_cut4
22.  774 Khairur Rachim
23.  750 Heewon Seo
24.  744 TheReasonableCuber
25.  709 Kylegadj
26.  707 dycocubix
27.  695 Shaun Mack
28.  686 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
29.  676 tJardigradHe
30.  669 Nuuk cuber
31.  661 Dream Cubing
32.  660 abunickabhi
33.  648 remopihel
34.  626 agradess2
35.  623 Charles Jerome
36.  621 eyeballboi
37.  610 2019ECKE02
38.  601 Benyó
39.  600 Fisko
39.  600 Isaiah Scott
41.  598 Cale S
42.  597 Cooki348
43.  594 RubricCubric
44.  593 TipsterTrickster 
45.  585 Chris Van Der Brink
46.  581 cuberkid10
47.  579 Ontricus
47.  579 kahvipelle123
49.  569 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  558 asacuber
51.  556 Parke187
52.  547 Cody_Caston
53.  538 d2polld
54.  527 owendonnelly
55.  523 lilwoaji
56.  515 Firestorming_1
57.  512 beabernardes
57.  512 mihnea3000
59.  504 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  502 ARSCubing
61.  493 PCCuber
62.  492 DhruvA
63.  478 VectorCubes
64.  455 lumes2121
65.  447 Antto Pitkänen
66.  431 vishwasankarcubing
67.  425 BradyLawrence
68.  424 ExultantCarn
69.  422 oliverpallo
70.  417 Calumv 
71.  414 bh13
72.  409 Ianwubby
73.  394 weatherman223
74.  392 thecubemaster23
75.  386 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
76.  385 yijunleow
77.  383 Cuber2s
78.  378 hah27
79.  368 FaLoL
80.  364 brad711
81.  363 Tx789
82.  361 epride17
83.  357 Lewis
83.  357 Mike Hughey
85.  355 JustGoodCuber
86.  350 Kacper Jędrzejuk
87.  349 sqAree
87.  349 OrdinarySolver4048
89.  348 Li Xiang
90.  346 Jacck
91.  344 White KB
92.  340 revaldoah
93.  338 Θperm
94.  336 CubableYT
95.  333 Predther
96.  328 mrjames113083
96.  328 breadears
98.  325 Josiah Blomker
99.  314 bennettstouder
100.  304 JakeAK
100.  304 Riddler97
102.  303 TheCubingAddict980
103.  288 Haadynaushahi
104.  285 GenTheThief
105.  282 Keenan Johnson
106.  281 FishyIshy
107.  278 sporteisvogel
108.  270 20luky3
109.  268 One Wheel
110.  263 Oxzowachi
111.  261 Poorcuber09
112.  260 inoske
113.  257 Legomanz
114.  252 Winfaza
115.  248 Calcube
116.  239 Fred Lang
117.  237 4ce7heGuy
117.  237 freshcuber.de
119.  234 ican97
120.  233 hebscody
121.  226 xyzzy
122.  225 pb_cuber
123.  221 MCuber
124.  220 Speed_0118
125.  215 Jrg
125.  215 MartinN13
127.  214 any name you wish
127.  214 MatsBergsten
129.  212 trangium
130.  202 Astr4l
131.  201 SpeedyReedy
132.  200 thatkid
132.  200 linus.sch
134.  198 Rubika-37-021204
134.  198 colegemuth
136.  197 BMcCl1
137.  196 hydynn
138.  195 Benjamin Warry
139.  191 Lightning
140.  190 2017LAMB06
141.  189 Loffy8
142.  186 drpfisherman
143.  183 VIBE_ZT
144.  181 Jaco Momberg 
145.  180 Caleb Rogers
146.  177 chancet4488
147.  174 DistanceRunner25
148.  172 50ph14
149.  168 wearephamily1719
150.  167 Sellerie11
151.  165 Caíque crispim
152.  163 OllieCubing
152.  163 Martwin
154.  162 CaptainCuber
155.  159 qaz
156.  153 BaseballSlashWrestler
157.  150 Der Der
158.  148 samuel roveran
159.  147 Dageris
159.  147 MarkA64
159.  147 SentsuiJack2403
159.  147 Luke1234
163.  145 airton
163.  145 John Benwell
165.  144 kflynn
165.  144 dhafin
167.  139 fun at the joy
168.  138 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
169.  136 Y cuber
170.  135 cubesolver7
171.  134 filmip
172.  127 Paradox4
172.  127 2018AMSB02
174.  122 Brendyn Dunagan
175.  121 Krökeldil
176.  119 CryptoConnor
177.  116 Donavan
177.  116 thomas.sch
179.  115 padddi
180.  114 TheSilverBeluga
181.  113 GenZ Cubing
181.  113 Parth
183.  107 SPEEEEED
183.  107 Keroma12
183.  107 qwer13
186.  104 Jlit
187.  102 qwr
188.  101 Theoruff
189.  100 Hyperion
189.  100 Sasuke_Uchiha
191.  99 Lvl9001Wizard
192.  96 Alpha cuber
193.  93 thetedbeaux
194.  88 Kenzo
195.  86 Ethanawoll
196.  84 nanocube
197.  83 Americuber
198.  81 Cosmos
199.  80 KP-20359
200.  76 N4C0
201.  71 Iza_the_cuber
202.  69 YaBoiKemp
203.  68 Mormi
204.  66 David ep
204.  66 Ksawierov
206.  62 cubingmaniac123
207.  61 M.Sikandar
208.  57 SSpzcee
208.  57 cubingmom2
210.  56 Solvablecube
210.  56 Yunhooooo
210.  56 Bryan4305
213.  55 RonnyAce
214.  54 BlueJacket
215.  53 ForcefleeCubez
216.  51 RFMX
217.  50 wucens
217.  50 Cuber the trooper
219.  49 trav1
220.  47 AidanNoogie
220.  47 OJ Cubing
220.  47 LucaID
223.  43 Nash171
223.  43 Odis From Barnyard
225.  39 http_Noel
225.  39 cason
225.  39 G2013
225.  39 BAnnaCubes12
229.  38 0987654321
230.  36 Sphericality
230.  36 Elisa
232.  35 J727S
233.  34 LittleLumos
234.  26 CuberDawnF2L
235.  24 Lutz_P
235.  24 Irotholoro
237.  23 Brendan Bakker
238.  20 Akash.G
239.  19 siddhanshisethi
240.  17 CrazyCuber/Gamer
241.  15 djlq728
241.  15 AvocadoCubez
241.  15 edd_dib
241.  15 Foreright
245.  14 SpeedyOctahedron
245.  14 NoobDeleter
247.  13 Kit Clement
247.  13 Natan’s Life
249.  12 Uncle GAN
249.  12 OriEy
251.  11 Isaiah Blomker
251.  11 noahhernandez
253.  8 the average speed cuber
254.  7 Xauxage
255.  6 Kacper Paweł Dworak
256.  4 WikusCube
257.  3 Swamp347


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2022)

257 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 241!

That means our winner this week is *djlq728!* Congratulations!!


----------

